# Renegade Seminars for 2002



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 5, 2001)

*February 3, Portland Oregon* - Datu Hartman will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Concepts. For more information contact Dinnelle Wright, (503) 653-8350; dinnelle@arnis4life.com 

*March 1-3, London Ontario* - Datu Hartman will be a guest instructor at the Kenpo Odyssey Camp. For more information contact Paul Dawdy, (519) 659-0521; apdawdy@hotmail.com 

*March 16, Philadelphia PA.* Datu Hartman will be teaching a one-day on advanced sinawalis, disarms, trapping, and locking. For more information contact Sal Todaro at 610-543-2624, or e-mail SALVI1@aol.com

*April 19-21, Lansdale, PA.* Datu Hartman will be a guest instructor at Mike Cappi's AMERICAN KARATE STUDIO Street Fighting Camp. For more information contact Mike Cappi at 215-361-CHOP (2467) or cappi@voicenet.com

*May 3-5, Buffalo NY.* 1st WMAA East Coast Camp. This three day training camp feature Datu Hartman and guest instructors TBA. There will be a grading for Black Belts and a banquet. For more information contact Datu Hartman at 716-675-0899 or wmarnis@wmarnis.com

*August 9  11, Albany, NY.* Datu Hartman will be a guest instructor at the JK Kenpo's 3rd Annual Kenpo Arnis Camp. For more information contact Jeff Blay at 518-370-4757 or e-mail jblay1@nycap.rr.com

:armed: :samurai:

*More to Follow!*


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

Seminar info.:
http://www.wmarnis.com/wmaaevents.html


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 5, 2002)

Renegade,

I saw here your Stick and Knife concepts and on the webpage referenced by Arnisador I saw your Mano Y Daga (* Knife *) certification program. Could you give some more information on this program?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah yeah yeah...how come you guys never come to Florida?

Wankers.



Cthulhu


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 6, 2002)

You don't invite us. I would love to do a seminar down there!


----------

